# Christmas/New Year 2017 Opening and Order Details



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We will be closed from 1 pm Friday 22nd December and will be reopening 2nd January 2018 9.00am 

We will be monitoring emails and messages over this time we will do our best to reply to anything urgent but please do allow us a little longer to reply as we won't be in front of computers all the time. 

Our website will be available throughout the holiday period for you to browse and order through, orders placed will be despatched when we return on the 2nd January 2018. 

Finally, Thank you each and every one of you who has taken the time to support us over the last year we appreciate you're business so much! We would like to wish you a Merry Christmas and a Fantastic New Year! 

Keep it Clean - Keep it Shiny

John & The Clean and Shiny Team


----------

